
Square Inch Project: 1 Square Inch 20Msps Oscilloscope - camtarn
https://hackaday.io/project/160802-1-square-inch-20msps-oscilloscope
======
camtarn
"For the Return of the Square Inch Project, we are designing a 20Msps PIC32MZ
based oscilloscope that is only 1" by 1" including an OLED screen."

